# The best campsite in Spain?



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Well probably the best one we have come across in our trips down that way. We called at this site last in 2009 and will definitely be having a week there on this years trip. A week gives the best value and there is more than enough on offer for that length of stay.

http://www.campinglafresneda.com/info_in.htm

We will probably be there about 3rd week in May towards the end of the Spanish leg of our trip. Oh, nearly forgot Joost is the most amazing chef - if you go you must have at least one meal there.

Steve.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Looks lovely, but no use to us as it won't accept dogs.

We have stayed in that area, it is interesting. Morella, abot an hour away, is really spectacular.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Where's the beach ??. Bingo ?? Chinese buffet ???
It's not like Benidorm at all..

:wink: 





(just teasing).


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

> We have stayed in that area, it is interesting. Morella, abot an hour away, is really spectacular.


Yep, we stopped at Morella en-route to La Fresneda last time. Great place - and local bobbies called around in the evening to make sure we were ok.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

No musical instruments????
You going without the Tuba then.....??

Garcia


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

That's the down side of choosing such a big heavy (though beautiful) instrument


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

For the 'best' camping facilities "Camping Caceres" must take some beating, where every parking spot has its own washroom. The view is not so good but the old town is lovely.
Being a cheapskate I only stop in the Aire, which has only recently stopped offering free electricity.

Alan


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

The Site sounds perfect and the area is beautiful, but why no dogs? That rules it out for us and surely many others.
 

Alan


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Part of the magic of La Fresneda is the sense of peace and tranquillity. I'd never realised there was a no dogs policy, as we don't have dogs it's not a thing we have to consider. I do like dogs but you always get the odd yappy one or two which would spoil that aspect of the site.

I suppose that's why they have a no musical instrument policy too, to be fair if I were able to take my tuba away with me I'm not sure all my fellow campers would be totally happy with me serenading Mrs. Tubby of an evening :wink: 

Tubs.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

tubbytuba said:


> > We have stayed in that area, it is interesting. Morella, abot an hour away, is really spectacular.
> 
> 
> Yep, we stopped at Morella en-route to La Fresneda last time. Great place - and local bobbies called around in the evening to make sure we were ok.


Around the campsite?

TM


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

> Around the campsite?
> 
> TM


No we were on the Aire, it's just outside town with wonderful view of the town. Sorry should have made that clear.
Steve.


----------

